# Sister of Battle Conversions



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

hai all, before I heard some rumors of new battle sisters coming out I decided to try to convert some of the basic sisters. 
To convert I used High Elf Archer legs, Dark Elf Female Warrior Bodies, Wood elf Hooded heads, scout arm and bolters









This is not my Current paint sceme.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely awesome conversion i would love to see the new paint scheme.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

... My god, and I never liked SoB. I'm impressed! Funny part is that given their actual price, that's a much cheaper alternative. Well done- have yourself a chunk o' rep!


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

I would like to see more, and maybe a breakdown of specific parts before and after?

pretty please, with holy flame of the penitent on top.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for your comments, I shall get some pictures of the construction of my converted sisters.
I've also done a saint Celestine conversion using Saint Celestine as the main body and I did not really like her with the cloak so I used Astorath the Grim's back pack

heres the picky of her


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

greay work!! looking quite good. 

Rev


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

as promised the parts almost layed bare the basic as I could go without breaking any of the converted sisters


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Great conversions! These are really nice. Looking forward to seeing them fully painted :biggrin:


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Battle sister with Heavy Flamer, fully painted (non-converted model) to show for an idea I had for a colour scheme


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Let's have a look see


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the idea but I can't help but think ad mech when I see them, Still great work on these and I love the concept but could you make the backpacks shorter ?


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

here is my Paint sceme on a sister with Heavy Flamer


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Whilst different aesthetically from the current range, you've managed to pull off a very convincing conversion, have some rep 

I'm looking forward to seeing some more!

Regards,

El


----------

